# Do Piranha Overeat?



## howyoudoin101 (Aug 25, 2005)

The other day, i accidentally poured a massive amount of goldfish crumbles into my piranha tank. I tryed to clean it up, but I didnt do the greatest job, since I was about to be late for work. I expected the piranha to eat all of it, and get sick. But when I got home, most of it had not been eaten, and the piranha seemed content with full stomachs. Is it possible to overfeed a piranha(redbelly), or are they smart enough to just stop when they're full?


----------



## Judazzz (Jan 13, 2003)

Yes, they can overeat. Then they may throw up some of the stuff they ate, or become inactive until they digested it all. Like with humans, two small meals are better than 1 large meal (less strain on the digestive system).

The main risks of overfeeding are twofold: firstly it fouls up the tank much faster (with all possible consequences for the fish's well-being), and secondly, overfed piranha's will become sluggish and obese (which leads to poor health, a deteriorating defence mechanism, and a larger risk of getting sick).

*_Moved to Feeding and Nutrition_*


----------



## howyoudoin101 (Aug 25, 2005)

Thanks a lot, that really answered my question well.


----------



## dood (Jan 7, 2005)

Once a day for asmuch as they can eat in 10 to 15 minutes,work well for me


----------



## Dr. Giggles (Oct 18, 2003)

howyoudoin101 said:


> Thanks a lot, that really answered my question well.
> [snapback]1170543[/snapback]​


Jonas did answer that question well, didn't he







Agreed, the 2 number one killers of aquarium fish are poor water conditions and over eating.


----------



## deezdrama (Jul 9, 2005)

agreed


----------

